# Howto Combine OTA Input w/Analog Cable?



## bradesp (Nov 10, 2013)

I just purchased the Roamio base model so that I could record OTA HD + Analog Cable. Here's my challenge... there is only 1 Coax input on the rear of the Roamio... Can anyone tell me if theres a way to combine an OTA Input and an Analog Cable input that connects to the Coax input?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

bradesp said:


> I just purchased the Roamio base model so that I could record OTA HD + Analog Cable. Here's my challenge... there is only 1 Coax input on the rear of the Roamio... Can anyone tell me if theres a way to combine an OTA Input and an Analog Cable input that connects to the Coax input?


Hurry up and return it for a refund while you can.

As you can see from the following chart:

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-roamio-comparison.php

the base model is the only one that does OTA, but it only does either it OR digital cable, but not both at the same time, and none of the 3 models, as best I can tell, do analog cable at all.

You might be better off with a good used S3 or S4, although some of the S4s are picky about what they will and won't tune, also.

You might consider a "which TiVo is right for me?" thread in the Coffee House or Help forum (choose just one, keep all the answers in the same place), and provide as much info on your situation as possible--location, cable company, other equipment in the house tv-wise, what sort of OTA antenna you have or plan, whether you have any previous TiVo owning or using experience, or if we should be careful not to assume knowledge on your part which we've come to take for granted in each other, et cetera.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

bradesp said:


> I just purchased the Roamio base model so that I could record OTA HD + Analog Cable. Here's my challenge... there is only 1 Coax input on the rear of the Roamio... Can anyone tell me if theres a way to combine an OTA Input and an Analog Cable input that connects to the Coax input?


The only TiVos that can do OTA HD and analog cable at the same time are the the original Series 3, TiVo HD & HD XL, Premiere, & Premiere XL all a dual tuner units.

None of the Roamio units or the 4 Tuner Premiere units (Premiere 4 & 4XL) can do analog cable at all.

On a side note if you are willing to have multiple DVRs the base Roamio unit is an excellent HD OTA DVR and given that analog cable is only SD you could pick up a lower cost used Series 2 unit (single or dual tuner) for analog cable. Those older Series 2 machines with lifetime service are fairly cheap.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> The only TiVos that can do OTA HD and analog cable at the same time are the the original Series 3, TiVo HD & HD XL, Premiere, & Premiere XL all a dual tuner units.
> 
> None of the Roamio units or the 4 Tuner Premiere units (Premiere 4 & 4XL) can do analog cable at all.
> 
> On a side note if you are willing to have multiple DVRs the base Roamio unit is an excellent HD OTA DVR and given that analog cable is only SD you could pick up a lower cost used Series 2 unit (single or dual tuner) for analog cable. Those older Series 2 machines with lifetime service are fairly cheap.


I have an S2 with lifetime and a big, new hard drive if you're interested - need to sell it, but haven't gotten around to it yet.
PM me if you'd like more details.

ETA: single tuner model only.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Crrink said:


> I have an S2 with lifetime and a big, new hard drive if you're interested - need to sell it, but haven't gotten around to it yet.
> PM me if you'd like more details.


I've got a lifetime service 2 tuner Premiere with 45h HD recording (TCD746320) that I can sell if interested.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a Series 3 OLED with a 1 TB drive and lifetime service that I'm planning to sell once I'm sure my Roamio is working properly. You could PM me if you're interested and not in a huge hurry.


----------

